# Missed NREMT exam



## egobrainiac (Nov 12, 2010)

So I missed my NREMT exam on Tuesday, yes I know good bye 70 dollars but thats beside the point, I want to know if this will go agaisnt me since i can only take the exam 5 times right? 
and how long after will i be able to schedule another one? I tried to schedule another one and pay the $70 bucks but it says my test has to be graded before i can schedule another test..


Thanks for any questions you can answer for me 

PS I had a legit reason to miss the test, people in Los Angeles suck at driving and decide to rear end my car


----------



## feldy (Nov 12, 2010)

i believe the answer is yes, if you missed it with out giving notice of a cancellation ,it does go against your total amt of times you can take it. But im sure that you will not need that many times to pass the test. I think you have to wait 2 weeks for the next one. Check online with NREMT all of the rules should be posted there.

This kinda of stuff happens, not much you can do about it.


----------



## 18G (Nov 12, 2010)

It will not go against you. You have so many "attempts" and if you did not actually take the exam then it does not count as an attempt. Not sure why it is saying that about grading your test and what not... did u miss the cognitive exam or practical?


----------



## egobrainiac (Nov 12, 2010)

Cool that's good news...

I just went to the nremt.org website and i tried to create a new application, and it let me, now I'm waiting for my teacher to verify course completion and practical skills completion...ugh Now im just wondering how long it will take him to verify all this crap....


----------



## egobrainiac (Nov 12, 2010)

but anyways thanks for your answers


----------

